# skeeter tomorrow



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

thinking on heading to skeeter tomorrow havent been on that lake since spring. is anyone doin any good up there if so which end? and what are you catching thanks for any info


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Doesn't seem to matter where we go out of. Been slow. Picking at walleyes and crappies. 6" ice.


----------



## plumber1979 (Jan 16, 2011)

There were about 20 shantys out there today out of lakeside boatramp. Havent heard any news yet. Ill be out at daylight in the dark blue Shappell.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

any luck out there today anyone ????????


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I was out from 1til 5. The wind was miserable and the fishing was the same. Got a perch, a walleye, and bluegill. All were small and went back. Talked to a couple others and I did better then them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

South end in 14fow. Couldn't move or the shanty would blow away.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Windy!!!
Fished from 1-3pm, South end off 305 and talked to 4 guys. Slow and small fish was the hot topic of conversation. I could not set up my shanty because of the wind so tried to fish without it and it was a struggle to keep the snow out of the holes. They slushed up every 2minutes. I marked tons of fish in 16 ft of water at the 2nd buoy but no takers. I was using rapala and blades.

I saw 3 fishermen walk out on the ice and 10 minutes later head back to the parking lot after getting a taste of the wind. 

It was entertaining watching the ice sailing.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

keepinitreel 
prevent covering holes,cut 6"pvc pipe,6" long and put that over hole.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Any reports from the bouy line about ice thickness and any walleye being caught!


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

fished south of the causeway yesterday afternoon. 6" of ice and small walleyes. everything came on black and gold jigging rapala. marked lots of fish, but all little ones. just can't get them going this year. next winter should be fun w all the 10-12" fish we have. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

What depth wallydvr? We were in 10' with same results. Posted my report in hard water.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

12 ft due South of the bridge

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

Fished there before the past rain. Ended with 3 eyes and some crappie. Any reports out there? North or south end looking better? Looking to make a drive out this weekend. Looking for someone to go with possibly too. Thanks fo the help.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I saw a few guys out there yesterday over by the 305 ramp and was going to walk out and see how they were doing until I saw the flag on the dam standing straight out..


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

I was on the north end yesterday from 11am-3pm. Trying to set up a pop up shanty in that wind was brutal. Caught 1 small bluegill and didnt mark many fish.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

A day for firsts. First time out in 2014, first time on the hard water ever, first fish ohio for 2014.
Skeet off the cemetery, jig and minnow head, 10fow. Got a couple more to bite but nothing else to write home about 3 for the pan and 3 went back home.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey crappiecowboy was the ice popping and cracking walking on it today and how thick was the ice down there? Im trying to come over tomorrow. Just want a heads up. Thx


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> View attachment 89630
> View attachment 89631
> 
> A day for firsts. First time out in 2014, first time on the hard water ever, first fish ohio for 2014.
> Skeet off the cemetery, jig and minnow head, 10fow. Got a couple more to bite but nothing else to write home about 3 for the pan and 3 went back home.



Hello
Like Chubs asked, how thick was the ice,,, where YOU were at?
( You were VERY close to my 'deep-water' slab stump!)
BTW, I didn't get your PM,,, box is always overfull. Sorry 
Try again?


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Love that kayak rig EZ-Tom !! I will probably give Skeeter a try Friday morning. Good luck all.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

im sure everyones sick of the question....but her goes..im new to the ice and that being said i fish religously and have won a few tournys at skeeter for cat. im just courious if anyone have a few tips for bait chioce .and can i assume safely that the fish are close to the usual places cemetery bouy line.ect. i have the basics as far as poles auger shanty heat .just need hook options and bait choice. i dont want all the secrets .i would like to learn my self just need a general direction gut. thanks for reading all this.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

neofishwebber
I fish only with minows,cach eye,crappie,perch,i use whole on tip up,if I use wibe,i use,whole,half,or only head,the fish tell you whot they wonet to eat.


----------

